# ISO Caramelised Pears Recipe



## TheRealNakedChef (Apr 25, 2007)

OK, so the other day I went out for lunch. My Pork Chop was served with a caramelised Pear. How do I create this *YUMMY* add on for myself at home?


----------



## amber (Apr 25, 2007)

If you could tell us what it tasted like, that might help.  In general, I might use melted butter and brown sugar to carmelize the pears.


----------



## lulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Was it a whole pear, peeled but served whole?  It may well have been basted with sugar and butter then blowtorched.  sounds good.


----------



## cjs (Apr 25, 2007)

Here's an idea to get you started on your caramelized pears - this is  one dish I've been wanting to 'play' with, but have not as yet. Maybe you could top your pork chop with the pear portion of the recipe.

 Foie Gras Torchon with Asian Pear


----------

